# How to Enable Processor-Based Security



## anandk (Mar 1, 2007)

"At last PCs operating under Windows have a security level similar to that used by high performance servers. This technology – known under names that vary from manufacturer to manufacturer, such as NX (No eXecute), EVP (Enhanced Virus Protection), XD (eXecute Disable), or DEP (Data Execution Protection) – allows the processor itself to detect when a malicious code (such as a virus or a Trojan horse) is attempting to run and automatically disables such code, "drowning" the virus. This short tutorial teachs you how to enable this feature.

It also teaches u how to configure Windows to correctly enable this feature.

...both Linux and Solaris have already adopted this technology for years, but for the Windows operating systems this technology is only present from Windows XP SP2 on...

hardwaresecrets

This will just an extra feature that adds an extra security layer to your PC.


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 1, 2007)

Repps added...

good post indeed...

BTW why did u posted in this section....


----------



## anandk (Mar 1, 2007)

oh oh just noticed the error. thanx. prsps d mods will move it to tut sec.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

I think YOu people know about TPM (Trusted Platform Module) in Windows Vista .. which is a chip which are placed in the upcoming Motherboards.. 

THis Works with Bit locker and other securities for the system.


*What is the Trusted Platform Module security hardware?*

The Trusted Platform Module (TPM) security hardware is a microchip that enables your computer to take advantage of advanced security features, such as BitLocker Drive Encryption. The TPM is built into some newer computers. Check the information that came with your computer to see if your computer is equipped with the TPM.

A computer with the TPM can create encryption keys that can only be decrypted by the TPM. The TPM "wraps" encryption keys with its own storage root key, which is stored within the TPM. Storing the storage root key in the TPM chip, rather than on your hard disk, offers better protection against attacks designed to expose your encryption keys.

When you start a computer that has the TPM, the TPM checks the operating system for conditions that could indicate a security risk. These conditions could include disk errors, changes to the basic input/output system (BIOS) or other startup components, or an indication that the hard disk has been removed from one computer and is being started in a different computer. If the TPM detects one of these security risks, BitLocker keeps the system partition locked until you enter a BitLocker recovery password to unlock it.


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 1, 2007)

@shantanu_webmaster 
already posted..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49694


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats why i said .. i think you guys know this already...

and what you are telling me i saw that thread already ,, but nothing is clear in that post .. nothing has been told so clearly .


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 1, 2007)

@shantanu_webmaster even micrsoft never revealed the serial no. of many of the pirated XP users are using...

neither serials are available on ebay...

It all depends on the need of the user that what info they want...

So just we need to have a hint where to find relevant info...

So that post was enough to understand what that mean...

and this forum is not INDIA TODAY where readers are naive so you have to give each and every macro detail that is even ot needed...

SO DUDE IN BRIEF CHILLLLLL


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

OK MAN !!! now i need your permission for posting...

YOu aint a MOD ok.. 

YOU JUST BE CHILLED out... and what type of serials are you talking about..

Do you think i posted that TPM thing by my mind... YOU ARE WRONG.. ok

and plz i dont want to fight .here..


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 1, 2007)

if TPM wasn't in ur mind than for what *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51089 this thread was...



> i saw that thread already ,, but nothing is clear in that post .. nothing has been told so clearly



and what does this mean.... 

"TPM in not my head"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

*ganjataz.com/smileys/01-grayball/images/gt-oddgrayball-spank.gif
Oops wrong smiley

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/goodpost.gif
(stole yours)


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

@47 shailesh ;;; i think You want to fight ... but i aint interested... better luck next time dude


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

Um.... O is in between y and u in you


----------



## premsharma (Mar 1, 2007)

I guess, either @47sailesh or @ santanu webmaster or both Billu's hands. So cool down.


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 1, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> @47 shailesh ;;; i think You want to fight ... but i aint interested... better luck next time dude


 
That ain't a fight .. i have given my arguments about your post and you are not even able to cleafy that...


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

what should i cleariFY !!! TELL ME CLEARLY


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 1, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=432849&postcount=9


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

i meant that " you are thinking that i wrote down that POST myself and it did not had a source.."

and the link you game me .. There was no Proper explanation to TPM.. thats why.. and 


Please report the thread if you think its not GOOD


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 1, 2007)

what then this means...


> Do you think i posted that TPM thing by my mind... YOU ARE WRONG.. ok


 
HOW AMBIGUOS YOU SOUND.... SO CONFUSED YOU ARE IN WITHIN YOUR OWN SAYINGS>>>

I m not thinking you had wrote yourself...

And if you thought there is no proper explaination in that Theard than why did u not given ur refined details in that thread only...????

Why did you started a new thread.... ?????


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

i did gave in that thread also .. but i thought that not many people would see it as coz of the thread title .. so i thought better to post a NEW thread in Technology section..


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 1, 2007)

Now read all ur post here in this thread and answer urself DO YOU HAVE A STAND ON WHAT YOU SAY>>>>

IN ALLL THE POST IN THIS THREAD UR ACUSES ARE ALL DIFF>>>>

DUDE HAVE A STAND FIRST AND THEN ARGUE...


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

DONT shout on me ok !!!!

just HOLD IT RIGHT HERE !!!!

i dont want a fight i said you,... Just SHut the hell up.. You are no one to ask a question to me...


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 1, 2007)

Offcourse i can question you being a member of this forum...

then it's ur wish to answer or not....

But rem'ber it's always ur ans that prove u never ur silence


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

hey BRO.. the way you are posting makes me feel you are shouting on me ...

First you typed in CAPS .. which is intended and means that you are shouting... then you yourself dont know what you are saying..  i think you are increasing your post count...

after this arguement is fifnished .. DElete all the posts made because its only making post count to increase.. and not helping anyone


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 1, 2007)

i'll surely not delete and this is mine LAST post in this context..

I'll not delete coz let others know how confused you are.... and


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

and ... you missed something dude... i think i am not confused .. you are..

thats good .. even my last post in this thread.. 



> But rem'ber it's always ur ans that prove u never ur silence


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 1, 2007)

hahahaha now see who is baffled more and bumping topics again...

and who is increasing post count...

First see all ur post and answer ur self who is confused.. 

even then if u not got n answer then ask mods to explain you...


----------



## mehulved (Mar 1, 2007)

OK chill now and get back to the topic please.


----------



## premsharma (Mar 1, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> hahahaha now see who is baffled more and bumping topics again...
> 
> and who is increasing post count...
> 
> ...



What the hell you r writing?? Leave it to others to judge, who is confused and who is not. Fighting like small kids, contributing nothing to the thread. Remember there are enough people here on the forum.

By this time all of us know, who is confused.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

Why dont mods delete all the fight club posts(leave my smiley post please)so that more guys dont involve in this...


----------



## anandk (Mar 2, 2007)

HEY GUYS; pls cool down  this is not the fight club ! Let go ...


----------



## lalam (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for this info...


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

As usual very nice info Anandk

* i think mera rep system kharab ho gaya hai*
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to anandk again.

why i got this message everytime


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 2, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> As usual very nice info Anandk
> 
> *i think mera rep system kharab ho gaya hai*
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to anandk again.
> ...


 
you will get this mess untill you do not rep 3 -4 person other than same person


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

^5 person


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

Ohh 

but i got same message for

anandk,vimal,koolbluez,vishal

i need to find one more person

thanx guys


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

^^Rep the admins


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

^^ why ?
I rep only posts not persons


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

Sometimes I rep admin's post Just for fun


----------



## anandk (Mar 2, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> ^^ why ?
> I rep only posts not persons


thats the way it shud be !


----------



## alok4best (Mar 3, 2007)

if u guys have some spare reputation points then u can think of donating it to the posts of poor guys like me


----------



## iMav (Mar 3, 2007)

really nice post anand


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 7, 2007)

Good one man!!


----------

